# Google censura a Charlton Heston



## Decipher (23 Dic 2022)

En manos de que gentuza estamos


----------



## Fondomarino (23 Dic 2022)

Grandísimo actor que fue coherente con sus ideas hasta el final de sus días.


----------



## Jack Jarrod (23 Dic 2022)

Fondomarino dijo:


> Grandísimo actor que fue coherente con sus ideas hasta el final de sus días.



Además, es el ídolo que todo remero debería tener:


----------



## kikepm (23 Dic 2022)

Alucinante, lo acabo de comprobar en google, he puesto Charlton Heston Ben Hur y no aparece:


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Dic 2022)

Hora de cancelar Google


----------



## Effetá (23 Dic 2022)

Acabo de buscar la película La Agonía y el Éxtasis y tampoco aparece, siendo él quien interpretaba a Miguel Ángel
Es increíble
Bueno, mañana es Nochebuena y no se van a acordar del Nacimiento del Señor. De la janucá y de cualquier cosa más extravagante sí, desde luego


----------



## Effetá (23 Dic 2022)

Cuando ruge la marabunta: tampoco, no sale. Anda, fastídiate


----------



## Effetá (23 Dic 2022)

Ni en El planeta de los simios. Hale, se quedan tan anchos


----------



## AlterEgoYo (23 Dic 2022)

Comprobado...


----------



## Akathistos (23 Dic 2022)

No es la primera cosa rara que hace google. Esto solo devalúa la credibilidad pública de su motor de búsqueda, que ya viene tocada por el excesivo énfasis en el posicionamiento comercial y la censura.

Habrá que pasarse a algún motor de búsqueda ruso o chino (si es que los hay)... hasta que los censuren.

PS: un forero sugiere duck duck go, y parece ser que funciona con Charlton Heston en Ben Hur. Así que, de momento, no hace falta buscar más


----------



## Gnomo (23 Dic 2022)

Con the Planet of the Apes igual


----------



## Covaleda (23 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Habrá que pasarse a algún motor de búsqueda *ruso* o *chino* (si es que los hay)... *hasta que los censuren*.


----------



## Woden (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (23 Dic 2022)

Los buscadores están censurando todo lo que no es catecismo comunista, pero todo.

Ya no se encuentra nada que no sea agenda y relato.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Dic 2022)

Google os estoy viendo.







Y JURO QUE OS MATARÉ.....


----------



## Jack Jarrod (23 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


>



​


----------



## El centinela (23 Dic 2022)

Google a un paso de hacer lo mismo que Stalin


----------



## DUDH (23 Dic 2022)

Los de Google pasan de rifles, ellos son más de Himars, patriots....


----------



## Akathistos (23 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


>



Grandes argumentos, sí señor.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Grandes argumentos, sí señor.



No estaba argumentando sino opinando.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2022)

Y se saldrán con la suya, como siempre.

Es una mierda, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Dic 2022)

Es igual Elon Musk ha abierto la veda los abogados estan en marcha, una vez vayan pasando por juzgados, esos mierdas caeran detras.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Dic 2022)

Virgen santa la neodicturadura satanista.

Poned alternativas de buscadores no narigudens.


----------



## Mecagüento (23 Dic 2022)

Ostia, he buscado el Cid y tampoco sale


----------



## Akathistos (23 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No estaba argumentando sino opinando.



Pues con no das ninguna opinión sobre la necesidad de buscar un nuevo motor.

Últimamente el motor de Google da resultados muy pobres en algunas búsquedas especializadas. Hace años funcionaba mucho mejor.

Y si ahora las búsquedas tienen criterios woke además de mercantiles... pues obligan a la gente a buscar un motor alternativo no woke que no altere o censure contenidos. Y así solo quedarían los motores (si los hay, que no lo sé) que están fuera de la órbita woke de la USA actual, que son rusos, chinos o indios... tiranías.

Es todo muy triste. En los 2000 internet se presentaba como un espacio de libertad y conocimiento, y ahora quieren convertirla en espacio de imposición de ideologías absurdas que debilitan a la órbita USA frente a competidores críticos.


----------



## Sr Julian (23 Dic 2022)

Odiaré toda mi vida al hijo de puta del Michael Moore, el puto gordo progre que hizo Boowling for Columbine.
Al ver esta puta película me tragué toda la propaganda progre, salí del cine odiando al Charlton Heston y a todos los conservadores americanos. Por suerte más adelante, gracias a internet, pude ver los peliculones de Charlton Heston.
Esta fué una de mis primeras desconexiones de la moral progre que me infectaba, al darme cuenta como me habían tomado el pelo con esa puta película de columbine.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2022)

yandex, ruso, ahi busco yo la musica.


----------



## SBrixton (23 Dic 2022)

Criminal y sin sentido. De todas formas ha debido ser un error, por eso les habeis pillado, han tratado de borrar al actor de otros eventos y se han confundido con el comando que han aplicado, borrandole como figura profesional. Es que es ilogico.

Lo que demuestra lo que hacen y pueden hacer. Pero no dejaremos Google, ni siquiera el buscador, de lo otro es casi imposible con Android. Otra partida perdida sin poder jugarla.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Pues con no das ninguna opinión sobre la necesidad de buscar un nuevo motor.



Oh, si, ya lo creo que la doy.
Que tú no la entiendas es otro tema. El discursito te lo puedes ahorrar.


----------



## superloki (23 Dic 2022)

Coño, es verdad. He buscado "The Omega Man" donde prácticamente actúa el solo en toda la película, Y NO APARECE... 







También he buscado "Soylent Green" (Cuando el destino nos alcance)... Y TAMPOCO APARECE...!!! Alucino....


----------



## max power (23 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


>



Exacto.


----------



## perrosno (23 Dic 2022)

Sale, pero en el puesto 16 dentro del reparto, alucinante


----------



## Mauito (23 Dic 2022)

El Cid.1961.720.bdrip.subesp


El Cid.1961.720.bdrip.subesp




ok.ru


----------



## Gnomo (23 Dic 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Criminal y sin sentido. De todas formas ha debido ser un error, por eso les habeis pillado, han tratado de borrar al actor de otros eventos y se han confundido con el comando que han aplicado, borrandole como figura profesional. Es que es ilogico.
> 
> Lo que demuestra lo que hacen y pueden hacer. Pero no dejaremos Google, ni siquiera el buscador, de lo otro es casi imposible con Android. Otra partida perdida sin poder jugarla.



Te equivocas, sale al final junto a los actores más secundarios.


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

Que hijos de perra desgraciados. Que grande Heston. 






Este actor disfrutaría dando latigazos a los de Google como nosotros a los progres.


----------



## superloki (23 Dic 2022)

Es que es increíble. En algunas directamente ni le ponen... LE HAN BORRADO DEL REPARTO...


----------



## V. R. N (23 Dic 2022)

Al menos en Google sigue apareciendo en el cartel.


----------



## Akathistos (23 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Oh, si, ya lo creo que la doy.
> Que tú no la entiendas es otro tema. El discursito te lo puedes ahorrar.



El discursito es una opinión fundada.

Lo tuyo es una falta de respeto. Y tu respuesta otra.


----------



## tocafa (23 Dic 2022)

Junto a Clint Eastwood actores con dos cojones.


----------



## superloki (23 Dic 2022)

Supongo que en estos tiempos que corren, no perdonan a nadie que haya sido republicano. En el caso de Charlton Heston, fue durante años demócrata e incluso activista en temas raciales. Sin embargo, según pasaba el tiempo se dio cuenta de como era realmente todo el tema progresista/liberal. Al final se cambio de bando y se hizo republicano. Tuvo bastantes problemas por esto, sobre todo en su entorno. Por ejemplo, era amigo íntimo de Paul Newman (progre hasta la médula) y cuando se hizo republicano Paul Newman le dejó de hablar para siempre. Veo que en el 2022 siguen sin perdonar estas cosas...


----------



## DCLXVI (23 Dic 2022)

John Wayne sale a calentar...


----------



## Covaleda (23 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Lo tuyo es una falta de respeto. Y tu respuesta otra.



Tener una opinión y que no te guste es una falta de respeto.

Anda y vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Persea (23 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En manos de que gentuza estamos
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302615



y que hizo el pobre hombre? ser republicano?


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (23 Dic 2022)

Estos de Google...
Lo han conseguido...
Maniaticos...!
Lo habeis destruido....! Yo os maldigo!


----------



## Persea (23 Dic 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> Con the Planet of the Apes igual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302680



en español igual, estoy impresionado...


----------



## Persea (23 Dic 2022)

el marxismo es maldad


----------



## DCLXVI (23 Dic 2022)

Y mientras no hagan con sus películas lo que hacen con esto...

Canadá quema libros de Astérix y Tintín por considerar que ofenden a los indígenas


----------



## santi (23 Dic 2022)

Es el algoritmo de la inteligencia artificial... No es perfecto y aquí queda en ridículo.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Dic 2022)

Preguntadle a GPT3 que os recite el elenco de esas películas y luego lo mismo pero por orden de sus protagonistas. Sería un buen test para saber si bebe de los sesgos de Google o si por el contrario es capaz de interpretar más fuentes y deducir los protagonistas


----------



## santi (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## -carrancas (24 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Dic 2022)

Brutal.

"El Cid"







Y en Google en el reparto Charlton Heston aparece casi al final, en el número 22. Se ve que interpretaba un personaje secundario, de la trama de esa película, a un tal "El Cid".


----------



## Paranoias75 (24 Dic 2022)

Un tipo que participó en las manifestaciones en contra de la segregación en Estados Unidos y que tenía más principios y cojones que todos los maricones que trabajan en el Google de la mierda, que cancelen lo que quieran, Google en 100 años no se sabrá qué era y Charlton Heston seguirá siendo recordado, menuda filmografia......


----------



## Gotthard (24 Dic 2022)

Es una campaña para hacer una _damnatio memoriae _de todo lo que un puto progre de mierda diga que no le gusta. Esta mal que se haga con artistas contemporaneos, pero ir a por la HISTORIA censurando cosas que pasaron hace 300 o 400 años directamenente es para liarse a varear lomo y no parar.

Un ejemplo: la réplica del barco _Amsterdam_ de la Compañía de las Indias Orientales, que está atracado en los muelles del puerto nuevo de la ciudad del mismo nombre. Resulta que le han cambiado las procerescas banderas historicas holandesas de la epoca por banderas lo más horteras posible que han hecho un hatajo de hartistas como forma de expiar el pecado de que en las factorias de las indias orientales se esclavizaba y maltrataba a los indigenas.... en el siglo XVII .... naturalmente ni palabra de que eran los indigenas de las tribus dominantes los que vendian a los holandeses los esclavos que capturaban en las guerras con otras tribus... eso no mola.

Y el barco en los carteles de descripción lleno de referencias a eso. Solo falta que te den un latigo en la entrada para que te fustigues porque tu tatatatarabuelo quizá fue grumete en un barco que prodría haber llevado esclavos.

Aqui el barco con su bandera histórica de la VOC (una maravilla, mas de 80 carpinteros de yates lo montaron tal cual era el original, hasta el ultimo clavo. Asi es como estaba hasta hace unos meses.







(El anagráma de la bandera es A-VOC: Amsterdam - Vereenigde Oostindische Compagnie)






Aqui el barco con la mierdabandera que un hatajo de retrasados mentales ha cagado.

Y lo preocupante es que los museos estén dejando que una monton de hijos de la gran puta activistas politicos de mierda influyan y CENSUREN en los contenidos de las exposiciones, es MUY preocupante porque al final los chavales que van a los museos van a recibir una historia mutilada.


----------



## Miss Andorra (24 Dic 2022)

Estan realmente enfermos y tarados fanaticamente hablando.

Cuando pienso que estos hdp son los primeros en abrirla con la inquisicion o el McCarthysmo


----------



## imaginARIO (24 Dic 2022)

También tuvo errores de juventud, (o a lo mejor tuvo que hacerlo si quería trabajar...)


----------



## OYeah (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Pues con no das ninguna opinión sobre la necesidad de buscar un nuevo motor.
> 
> Últimamente el motor de Google da resultados muy pobres en algunas búsquedas especializadas. Hace años funcionaba mucho mejor.
> 
> ...



Bendita inocencia. Seguro que piensas que las democracias que EEUU impone es por libertad y buenos sentimientos. Teneis que leer mas.




imaginARIO dijo:


> También tuvo errores de juventud, (o a lo mejor tuvo que hacerlo si quería trabajar...)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302947
> 
> ...




Eso no es un error, subnormal.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (24 Dic 2022)

Google es basura


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Dic 2022)

_*Un anillo para gobernarlos a todos, un anillo para encontrarlos,
un anillo para traerlos a todos y atarlos en la oscuridad.*_​


----------



## el ganador (24 Dic 2022)

_Vaporizar es el término que se utiliza en 1984 cuando alguien desaparece misteriosamente, según esto, por haber tenido ideas contrarias a las del Gran Hermano. A veces vuelve a aparecer, pero es un individuo completamente diferente, esa persona, la que vaporizaron, nunca regresará.

Uno de los pasos para vaporizar a alguien es borrarlo de los registros escritos. Desaparece acta de nacimiento, de matrimonio, numero del seguro social, cualquier cosa, titulo profesional, certificados de primaria secundaria, etc. Poco a poco se va borrando de la mente de los demás._


----------



## Quantrell (24 Dic 2022)

Crisagón de la Cruz es inmortal, hijos de puta.


----------



## egolatra (24 Dic 2022)

Progres censurando, me pinchas y no sangro.


----------



## Wattman (24 Dic 2022)

Al final los libros en papel , las revistas , las viejas enciclopedias tendran un valor insospechado , esa informacion no es tan facil de censurar.


----------



## egolatra (24 Dic 2022)

No uséis el buscador de Google.


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En manos de que gentuza estamos
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302615




Comprobado, increible

No uso Google, pero joder


----------



## Sardónica (24 Dic 2022)

Esta película tiene demasiados paralelismos con el guión de la Ag3nda 2030, The movie.

No vaya a ser que a la borregada le suene familiar.


----------



## skinnyemail (24 Dic 2022)

1984

EL MINISTERIO DE LA POSTVERDAD EDITANDO LA HISTORIA, ELIMINANDO LO QUE NO INTERESA. CIRCULEN.


----------



## imaginARIO (24 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso no es un error, subnormal.



Que tu madre te pariese, sí que lo fue.


----------



## Don Pelayo (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> No es la primera cosa rara que hace google. Esto solo devalúa la credibilidad pública de su motor de búsqueda, que ya viene tocada por el excesivo énfasis en el posicionamiento comercial y la censura.
> 
> Habrá que pasarse a algún motor de búsqueda ruso o chino (si es que los hay)... hasta que los censuren.



No devalúa nada, lo que hacen es construir una realidad alternativa woke liberal, la gente pasa y va a lo fácil.


----------



## DCLXVI (24 Dic 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302968
> 
> 
> Esta película tiene demasiados paralelismos con el guión de la Ag3nda 2030, The movie.
> ...



Vedla antes de que la supriman, algo que harán a no mucho tardar:

Excelente Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance" sobre el "CANIBALISMO INSTITUCIONALIZADO"


o


----------



## stuka (24 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Alucinante, lo acabo de comprobar en google, he puesto Charlton Heston Ben Hur y no aparece:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302668





Y el segundo resultado es este:









Cómo Charlton Heston interpretó a un homosexual sin saberlo en ‘Ben-Hur’


Esta es la historia de cómo el guionista y el director de una de las películas más populares de la historia se organizaron para que una gran estrella de Hollywood no supiese que su personaje amaba a otro hombre. Fue hace justo 60 años




elpais.com








Los juden no descansan nunca.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> yandex, ruso, ahi busco yo la musica.



¿Se pueden traducir las páginas?


----------



## El Caga Chele (24 Dic 2022)

Es imperativo desguglearse. Como minimo usen Bing y desinstalen Chrome. Al repartirse el pastel queda un pequeño espacio gris en favor el usuario.


----------



## Sistémico (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Caga Chele (24 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Se pueden traducir las páginas?



tienen version en ingles. Igual la mayoria de los navegadores tienen opción a un traductor integrado.


----------



## patroclus (24 Dic 2022)

Yo acabo de buscarlo en google y si me sale.

EDITO, lo hice con el buscador yahoo. Creí que tenía Google como predeterminado pero no. He puesto de buscador Google y no me sale Charlton Heston en los repartos.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (24 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Los buscadores están censurando todo lo que no es catecismo comunista, pero todo.
> 
> Ya no se encuentra nada que no sea agenda y relato.



Llamar comunismo a todo lo que no te gusta también es agenda y relato oficial.


----------



## SPQR (24 Dic 2022)

Pues vas tardísimo, noi.

Llevo al menos un lustro usando duckduckgo y últimamente Qwant.com, que es aun mejor.

Del tito Charlton, me quedo con esta foto, aunque el gif de la boga de ariete es muy burbu-mítico.









Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hora de cancelar Google


----------



## Turilly (24 Dic 2022)

En los diez mandamientos (acojonante todas las escenas donde se enfrenta a Yuli Brinner) ni siquiera sale en el reparto. Se ve q las tablas las cogió una cabra q pasaba por allí. Muy loco.


----------



## Esflinter (24 Dic 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Acabo de buscar la película La Agonía y el Éxtasis y tampoco aparece, siendo él quien interpretaba a Miguel Ángel
> Es increíble
> Bueno, mañana es Nochebuena y no se van a acordar del Nacimiento del Señor. De la janucá y de cualquier cosa más extravagante sí, desde luego



A mi me salen todas, igual es que sois subnormales y no sabéis ni buscar en Google


----------



## Esflinter (24 Dic 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Y el segundo resultado es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los gilipollen tampoco descansais


----------



## Vercingetorix (24 Dic 2022)

A Google le quedan 2 telediarios.

Algo que parecía imposible hace solo 2 años









Los jóvenes prefieren TikTok por encima de Google para realizar búsquedas


Un informe interno de la empresa de Mountain View ha hecho saltar las alarmas por la pérdida de un sector muy importante de su audiencia




www.lavanguardia.com





Ya solo buscamos ahí los de más de 30

Y como sigan con estas gilipolleces, ni eso


----------



## Arretranco_70 (24 Dic 2022)

Qué desagradecidos sois.
Podéis ver en vivo y en directo cómo se fragua un 1984, un Miniver.....y os escandalizáis.

No os queda ná.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (24 Dic 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> También tuvo errores de juventud, (o a lo mejor tuvo que hacerlo si quería trabajar...)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302947
> 
> ...



Charlton Heston era otro meapilas follanegros que se creía que la apisonadora progre le iba a respetar a él. Defensor de los "derechos civiles" e igualitarista, o sea un traidor racial de mierda.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo acabo de buscarlo en google y si me sale.



en los repartos, no sale en ninguno


----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Dic 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Y el segundo resultado es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen una especie de dicho que es. Mientras la vela tenga cera puedo seguir trabajando.

Ahora no lo encuentro.

Si no recuerdo mal es un frase que le robó un rabino a un zapatero.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> No es la primera cosa rara que hace google. Esto solo devalúa la credibilidad pública de su motor de búsqueda, que ya viene tocada por el excesivo énfasis en el posicionamiento comercial y la censura.
> 
> Habrá que pasarse a algún motor de búsqueda ruso o chino (si es que los hay)... hasta que los censuren.



Duckduckgo está muy bien y no rastrea.


----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Duckduckgo está muy bien y no rastrea.



Si, si.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## patroclus (24 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> en los repartos, no sale en ninguno



Tienes razón, he editado mi post anterior. Creí que tenía de buscador Google y tenía Yahoo.


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Al final los libros en papel , las revistas , las viejas enciclopedias tendran un valor insospechado , esa informacion no es tan facil de censurar.



Tengo una enciclopedia que compraron mis padres en el 96. Decenas de veces he pensado en deshacerme de ella. ¿Sabeis qué me ha frenado siempre? Lo que acaba de apuntar aquí el forero


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Dic 2022)

Duck duck go no pone sección de reparto.

De momento la IMDb lo conserva


----------



## manutartufo (24 Dic 2022)

Es el absolutismo de la izquierda,lo controla todo, principalmente desde los medios de comunicación, todo es un bombardeo a tu subconsciente y consciente de ideas trans, gays, racistas,perros , libertades...
Una gran mentira


----------



## FatalFary (24 Dic 2022)

Pero eso os pasa por usar buscadores NWO de mierda. Usad Brave Search por ejemplo y no tendréis esos problemas:









Brave Search


Search the web privately ...




search.brave.com


----------



## Karma bueno (24 Dic 2022)

Soylent Green















Excelente Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance" sobre el "CANIBALISMO INSTITUCIONALIZADO"


Excelente Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance" sobre el "CANIBALISMO INSTITUCIONALIZADO" Un lujo de película. LA HUMANIDAD SE ALIMENTA DE GALLETAS HECHAS DE CARNE HUMANA. Muy digna de reflexión sobre lo que acontece en estos instantes en el Mundo. Elenco de actores excepcional.Cuando el...




gloria.tv


----------



## workforfood (24 Dic 2022)

Desde hace tiempo que google maneja el buscador como quiere. Desde que empezó a querer más dinero se le unió la censura que hace.


----------



## Borroso (24 Dic 2022)

Dándole a reparto, la flecha, y ver todo, a mí me sale.


----------



## ISTVRGI (24 Dic 2022)

Creo que hace un tiempo le hicieron lo mismo a schwarzeneger, pero acabo de probar y ya sí me sale. Al menos buscando terminator


----------



## eltonelero (24 Dic 2022)

Jack Jarrod dijo:


> Además, es el ídolo que todo remero debería tener:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302664​



Solo por este gif se merece el respeto de media España


----------



## Oteador (24 Dic 2022)

Tampoco sale en el reparto de Mentiras Arriesgadas

Acojonante. Y supongo que ninguna _revista especializada_ lo denunciará....


----------



## EGO (24 Dic 2022)

Si que sale.

En ben hur u omega man sale al final del todo.


----------



## HUSH (24 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Si que sale.
> 
> En ben hur u omega man sale al final del todo.



¿Eso es lógico y normal?, o es manipulación de la información.

Además es una censura burda y poco inteligente, hoy nadie busca nada relacionado con el protagonista sin saber quien es y lo que pensaba.


----------



## George Orwell (24 Dic 2022)

Es el representante del remero. Honor a él.


----------



## Granodepus (24 Dic 2022)

desde el desconocimiento más absoluto....porque google hace eso? lo encuentro absurdo, porque no poner el principal actor de reparto? es que por más que lo quiera entender no lo comprendo. 
Que harán , cambiaran su cara en todas las pelis por una IA? es que no tiene sentido. Es como si busco la plantilla del Madrid y no me sale Vinicius. Enonces te pones a mirar el partido y ves que hay un jugador que no sabes quien es...


----------



## cerilloprieto (24 Dic 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Ni en El planeta de los simios. Hale, se quedan tan anchos



Nos hemos quedado en el planeta sin Charlo El-gestos, pero nos quedamos con los simios.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (24 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Alucinante, lo acabo de comprobar en google, he puesto Charlton Heston Ben Hur y no aparece:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302668



¡Ja, ja!, ¡es cierto!. Es totalmente patético, ¿hace falta alguna prueba mas para entender lo que es Google?. Este ejemplo me lo guardo, lo voy a utilizar entre la gente que conozco para darle a Google hasta en el cielo de la boca. Este tipo de ejemplos sencillos y entendibles hacen mas daño que cualquier elaborada teoria de la "conspiración" que nadie quiere creer, van directos a la psique, sin explicaciones ni nada, y ahí se quedan.


----------



## Wattman (24 Dic 2022)

HUSH dijo:


> ¿Eso es lógico y normal?, o es manipulación de la información.
> 
> Además es una censura burda y poco inteligente, hoy nadie busca nada relacionado con el protagonista sin saber quien es y lo que pensaba.



Esperate a que todas sus peliculas pasen a dominio publico ... ese si podria ser el borrado definitivo .


cerilloprieto dijo:


> Nos hemos quedado en el planeta sin Charlo El-gestos, pero nos quedamos con los simios.



Como en el penultimo remake , el remake de Tim Burton de "El planeta de los simios " , que al final resultara (en el futuro) no ser tan malo , una obra de culto .








Planet of the Apes (2001 film) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




P.D.
Es en el que sale Mark Wahlberg haciendo el papel que hizo Charlton Heston en el filme original de 1967.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Dic 2022)

Tampoco aparece en "El Cid"


----------



## Strokeholm (24 Dic 2022)

Culebras, no me molais.


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Dic 2022)

_Shadow banning_

No se te elimina, porque aparte de cantoso, puede ser la chispa que encienda un fuego en contra (efecto _Streisand_) pero olvídate de que te encuentren con facilidad. El que te quiera encontrar o saber de ti es porque se da una o dos de estas cosas
1-sabe ya que existes
2-sabe dónde encontrarte

Elon Musk con Twitter ya ha inaugurado este estándar. Cómo no, por la libertad de expresión.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Dic 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Creo que hace un tiempo le hicieron lo mismo a swarzeneger, pero acabo de probar y ya sí me sale. Al menos buscando terminator
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303055



Schartzenagger esta casado con Maria Shriver, miembro de la mafia progre Kennedy (sobrina de JFK).

Es intocable por los woke de Silicon Valley, aunque desayunara gatitos al horno todos los putos dias


----------



## thefuckingfury (24 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En manos de que gentuza estamos
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302615


----------



## weyler (24 Dic 2022)

si le das a "mostrar mas" si que aparece


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Dic 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> Con the Planet of the Apes igual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302680



A mi me extraña que no hayan csncelado la peli entera y a buen entendedor…


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Dic 2022)

Si buscáis the expendables, veréis que falta Arnold Schwarzenegger y (creo) Silvester Stallone, no sé qué coño pasa con Google.


----------



## OYeah (24 Dic 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Ja, ja!, ¡es cierto!. Es totalmente patético, ¿hace falta alguna prueba mas para entender lo que es Google?. Este ejemplo me lo guardo, lo voy a utilizar entre la gente que conozco para darle a Google hasta en el cielo de la boca. Este tipo de ejemplos sencillos y entendibles hacen mas daño que cualquier elaborada teoria de la "conspiración" que nadie quiere creer, van directos a la psique, sin explicaciones ni nada, y ahí se quedan.



Haces justo lo que toca, porque es oro. Bajarse las pruebas.




Gotthard dijo:


> Schartzenagger esta casado con Maria Shriver, miembro de la mafia progre Kennedy (sobrina de JFK).
> 
> Es intocable por los woke de Silicon Valley, aunque desayunara gatitos al horno todos los putos dias



Andas con algo de retraso tú, ¿verdad?

Feliz Navidad. Pero el Chuache se divorció hace mucho de la Maria porque se lió con una panchita que le limpiaba la casa más fea que pegarle a una abuela. Jordan, Michael, también está casado con una panchita ultraenmurada. Tienen estas filias.


----------



## ISTVRGI (24 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> _Shadow banning_
> 
> No se te elimina, porque aparte de cantoso, puede ser la chispa que encienda un fuego en contra (efecto _Streisand_) pero olvídate de que te encuentren con facilidad. El que te quiera encontrar o saber de ti es porque se da una o dos de estas cosas
> 1-sabe ya que existes
> ...



El shadowban existe mucho antes de que Musk comprase twitter


----------



## CasaEstado (24 Dic 2022)

Hoy es un buen día para empezar a usar bing, que hace las búsquedas de forma correcta. Quien me iba decir que Microsoft acabaría siendo sinónimo de no censura (no me atrevo a poner libertad, nunca se sabe)


----------



## OYeah (24 Dic 2022)

Si es solo con ése actor puede ser un error. Si es con más ya no. 

Yo buscaria a Woods, James, pero estoy con el móvil.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (24 Dic 2022)

En el documental de Michael Moore, _Bowling for Columbine_, cuando el abyecto izquierdista va a casa de Heston sin avisar haciéndose pasar por miembro de la NRA, para hacerle el activismo sorpresa al hombre en su salón, con 80 años Charlton Heston, que le recibe amablemente y le pide que se vaya también muy amablemente. Y cualquiera puede ver la diferencia entre el advenedizo chupasangre y la leyenda más allá del espectáculo, la diferencia entre una rata y un león.
Lo que más les duele es que siempre pierden.
Y Heston sigue ganándoles después de muerto.


----------



## Onesimo39 (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> No es la primera cosa rara que hace google. Esto solo devalúa la credibilidad pública de su motor de búsqueda, que ya viene tocada por el excesivo énfasis en el posicionamiento comercial y la censura.
> 
> Habrá que pasarse a algún motor de búsqueda ruso o chino (si es que los hay)... hasta que los censuren.
> 
> PS: un forero sugiere duck duck go, y parece ser que funciona con Charlton Heston en Ben Hur. Así que, de momento, no hace falta buscar más



Ducducgo es un navegador nada intrusivo y libre


----------



## Wattman (24 Dic 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Si buscáis the expendables, veréis que falta Arnold Schwarzenegger y (creo) Silvester Stallone, no sé qué coño pasa con Google.



Tiene personalidad multiple , a esos dos los habran "anulado"por "Demolition man" el primero y por "Rambo" el segundo .


----------



## OYeah (24 Dic 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> En el documental de Michael Moore, _Bowling for Columbine_, cuando el obeso va a casa de Heston sin avisar haciéndose pasar por miembro de la NRA, para hacerle el activismo sorpresa al hombre en su salón, con 90 años Charlton Heston. Y cualquiera puede ver la diferencia entre el advenedizo chupasangre y la leyenda más allá del espectáculo, la diferencia entre una rata y un león.




A ver: en una sociedad tan desequilibrada como la norteamericana NO es buena idea que todo el mundo pueda llevar armas, como no sería buena idea que todo el mundo llevara una bomba atómica de bolsillo.

Heston se equivocaba ahí. Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## OYeah (24 Dic 2022)

En fin, paso que conozco burbuja. Feliz Navidad. Adeu.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (24 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver: en una sociedad tan desequilibrada como la norteamericana NO es buena idea que todo el mundo pueda llevar armas, como no sería buena idea que todo el mundo llevara una bomba atómica de bolsillo.
> 
> Heston se equivocaba ahí. Una cosa no quita la otra.



Todo el mundo lleva una bomba atómica en el bolsillo. Se llama libertad individual. Es la condición de la responsabilidad y los carceleros la odian.


----------



## Terminus (24 Dic 2022)

Si buscáis el planeta de los simios tampoco sale


----------



## Wattman (24 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver: en una sociedad tan desequilibrada como la norteamericana NO es buena idea que todo el mundo pueda llevar armas, como no sería buena idea que todo el mundo llevara una bomba atómica de bolsillo.
> 
> Heston se equivocaba ahí. Una cosa no quita la otra.



Los estadounidenses quieren pasar de una sociedad de colonos como la suya a una "a la europea " simplemente quitandoles las armas al ciudadano estadounidense , y eso no va a funcionar.


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Dic 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> El shadowban existe mucho antes de que Musk comprase twitter




Por supuesto, no quise decir que lo haya inventado él, quise decir que él lo ha convertido en el estándar para Twitter


----------



## GM:KL&33 (24 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Por supuesto, no quise decir que lo haya inventado él, quise decir que él lo ha convertido en el estándar para Twitter



Claro, claro, el censor es Musk.


----------



## EGO (24 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Los estadounidenses quieren pasar de una sociedad de colonos como la suya a una "a la europea " simplemente quitandoles las armas al ciudadano estadounidense , y eso no va a funcionar.



A los rojos les aterroriza que los ciudadanos tenga armas,porque entonces no pueden pasarse de frenada o se te plantan unos cuantos en el ayuntamiento a pedirte explicaciones con un fusil en las manos.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (24 Dic 2022)

Charlton Heston representa esa libertad individual mejor que nadie. Me imagino el aspecto de les censores.
Es la humanidad contra los extincionistas.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (24 Dic 2022)

Era tan grande que no cabe ni en google.


----------



## Funcional (24 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver: en una sociedad tan desequilibrada como la norteamericana NO es buena idea que todo el mundo pueda llevar armas, como no sería buena idea que todo el mundo llevara una bomba atómica de bolsillo.
> 
> Heston se equivocaba ahí. Una cosa no quita la otra.



Por qué dices que la sociedad norteamericana es desequilibrada? En qué se diferenciaría según tú de otras sociedades occidentales? Puedes poner un ejemplo de sociedad equilibrada?


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Dic 2022)

Os parecerá una anécdota o una pataleta, pero así es como se va cambiando la historia. Sacando a los personajes que no interesan de los libros de texto, de los medios, de los buscadores... Puede parecer que no sirve para nada porque hay gente que tiene a esos personajes en la cabeza y los seguirá recordando igualmente, pero cuando muera esa gente coetánea de los personajes en cuestión, las nuevas generaciones surgirán sin recuerdo de esa gente, por muy importante que haya sido.

De esta forma pueden hacernos olvidar incluso la figura de Jesucristo, vigente durante dos mil años. De hecho, en esa tarea están.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Haces justo lo que toca, porque es oro. Bajarse las pruebas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les hicieron la del chuletón a la sal con trigueros y mamada hasta el final de postre. Insuperable.


----------



## todoayen (24 Dic 2022)

Internet es la nueva TV y va hacia el mismo sitio.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Dic 2022)

si la mierda de twitter tenia tios currando dentro para el fbi (y seguramente todavia los tenga) imaginate cuantos tiene google


----------



## Pajirri (24 Dic 2022)

cuando se deje de imprimir .... y todo sea digital...reescribirán la historia a su gusto.


----------



## JoseII (24 Dic 2022)

Por eso yo guardo libros y enciclopedias como oro em paño,para educar a los crios de la resistencia cuando esto se vaya al guano


----------



## JoseII (24 Dic 2022)

Si creiais que la web y la digitalización era por vuestro bien ..... ahora veis que no

Censuraran su peli del CID


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Se pueden traducir las páginas?



esta en ingles.


----------



## JoseII (24 Dic 2022)

Al loro que he buscado El Cid y no aparece....vaya gentuza


----------



## daesrd (24 Dic 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Acabo de buscar la película La Agonía y el Éxtasis y tampoco aparece, siendo él quien interpretaba a Miguel Ángel
> Es increíble
> Bueno, mañana es Nochebuena y no se van a acordar del Nacimiento del Señor. De la janucá y de cualquier cosa más extravagante sí, desde luego



Estamos en manos de los de la tribu, ésto irá en crescendo hasta que despierten los que roncan ahora...

Aquella basura de "La lista de ...", fué un aviso de lo que tienen preparado, su venganza del semita a los blancos cristianos de Europa. No por lo que pasaron en la WW2, sino por no haber podido señorearnos durante la edad media. Eso si no se les paran los pies...


----------



## tracrium (24 Dic 2022)

Pues porque está petado de filtros woke, igual que chatGPT. Lo que los hace totalmente inútiles para buscar cualquier cosa que no esté alineada con las políticas progres.

Se ha convertido en un buscador de spam.


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hora de cancelar Google











Startpage - Private Search Engine. No Tracking. No Search History.


Search and browse the internet without being tracked or targeted. Startpage is the world's most private search engine. Use Startpage to protect your personal data.




www.startpage.com












Qwant


The 1st European search engine that respects your privacy.




www.qwant.com












Result Hunter - Search Freely. Built by Conservatives FOR Conservatives


The search engine built to prioritize truth, freedom, and individual rights.




www.resulthunter.com









Your private und anonymous search engine Swisscows


With our anonymous search engine Swisscows you will find absolute security. No tracking ✓ Search anonymously ✓ Family friendly ✓ | swisscows.com




www.swisscows.com


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


>


----------



## daesrd (24 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Es igual Elon Musk ha abierto la veda los abogados estan en marcha, una vez vayan pasando por juzgados, esos mierdas caeran detras.



Juegan, como siempre, al poli malo / poli bueno


----------



## derepen (24 Dic 2022)

Por supuesto, tampoco hay monólogos. Hijos de puta.


----------



## ENRABATOR (24 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hora de cancelar Google




Llevo años usando Qwant, ya si lo usas en Brave en modo incognito con Tor ni Qwant sabe tu propia ip


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Dic 2022)

mayor dundee - Buscar con Google


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

¿Habéis probado si sucede con otors actores?


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Dic 2022)

Empezó bien su carrera con Ben-Hur, pero la fue estropeando con distopías "too dangerous for our democracy" como El Planeta de los Simios o Soylent Green. Una pena.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


>



Charos mojando bragas con esa voz y esa determinación.


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

Fondomarino dijo:


> Grandísimo actor que fue coherente con sus ideas hasta el final de sus días.



Un final demente paranoico y alcohólico como todos los de bocs.

Y ahora toca llorera porque algo del capitalismo muta, pues menuda Tragedy.


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Os parecerá una anécdota o una pataleta, pero así es como se va cambiando la historia. Sacando a los personajes que no interesan de los libros de texto, de los medios, de los buscadores... Puede parecer que no sirve para nada porque hay gente que tiene a esos personajes en la cabeza y los seguirá recordando igualmente, pero cuando muera esa gente coetánea de los personajes en cuestión, las nuevas generaciones surgirán sin recuerdo de esa gente, por muy importante que haya sido.
> 
> De esta forma pueden hacernos olvidar incluso la figura de Jesucristo, vigente durante dos mil años. De hecho, en esa tarea están.



Te divertirás en el jilo de Anatoli Fomenko


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> En el documental de Michael Moore, _Bowling for Columbine_, cuando el abyecto izquierdista va a casa de Heston sin avisar haciéndose pasar por miembro de la NRA, para hacerle el activismo sorpresa al hombre en su salón, con 80 años Charlton Heston, que le recibe amablemente y le pide que se vaya también muy amablemente. Y cualquiera puede ver la diferencia entre el advenedizo chupasangre y la leyenda más allá del espectáculo, la diferencia entre una rata y un león.
> Lo que más les duele es que siempre pierden.
> Y Heston sigue ganándoles después de muerto.



Sigue ganando cómo?


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Sigue ganando cómo?



Con su legado y sus ideas


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Pues con no das ninguna opinión sobre la necesidad de buscar un nuevo motor.
> 
> Últimamente el motor de Google da resultados muy pobres en algunas búsquedas especializadas. Hace años funcionaba mucho mejor.
> 
> ...



Resulthunter es americano, y no es californiano.
Qwant es francés, Swisscows es suizo y Startpage es holandés.


----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Pues con no das ninguna opinión sobre la necesidad de buscar un nuevo motor.
> 
> Últimamente el motor de Google da resultados muy pobres en algunas búsquedas especializadas. Hace años funcionaba mucho mejor.
> 
> ...



En realidad he notado que todos los motores de busqueda parecen funcionar muchísimo peor, con mas resultados inútiles que no aportan nada y lo mismo sucede con los recomendados que muchas veces son basura de grandes medios cuando antes todo era mucho mas espontáneo.


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Dic 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Un final demente paranoico y alcohólico como todos los de bocs.
> 
> Y ahora toca llorera porque algo del capitalismo muta, pues menuda Tragedy.



_Mientras a mí no me afecte, pueden hacer las perrerías que quieran. Es más, me alegro cuando se las hacen a quien no piensa como yo.




...y cuando vinieron a por mí, ya no quedaba nadie._


----------



## GM:KL&33 (24 Dic 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Sigue ganando cómo?



Recibiendo el premio a odiado por los más miserables y siendo reconocido por los nobles y honrados.
La única victoria posible.


----------



## superloki (24 Dic 2022)

En "Mayor Dundee" para buscarle en el reparto hay que irse al final del todo. Lo han escondido bien...







En la de "Cuando ruge la marabunta" pues lo mismo...


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> _Mientras a mí no me afecte, pueden hacer las perrerías que quieran. Es más, me alegro cuando se las hacen a quien no piensa como yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanto chad para acabar de tutankamón snowflake. Joder cómo si los Andrew Tates de la vida no tuviesen sus víctimas.


----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)

superloki dijo:


> En "Mayor Dundee" para buscarle en el reparto hay que irse al final del todo. Lo han escondido bien...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303465
> 
> ...



Coincidencia...


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Recibiendo el premio a odiado por los más miserables y siendo reconocido por los nobles y honrados.
> La única victoria posible.


----------



## Karlb (24 Dic 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Un final demente paranoico y alcohólico como todos los de bocs.


----------



## danilovix (24 Dic 2022)

Clint Eastwood y John Wayne siguen apareciendo normal (en primer lugar) en sus peliculas, lo de Charlton será una prueba para ver hasta donde llegan..


----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Clint Eastwood y John Wayne siguen apareciendo normal (en primer lugar) en sus peliculas, lo de Charlton será una prueba para ver hasta donde llegan..



Podemos convivir con esta gente. Son gente simplemente con ideas diferentes. No te van a censurar, mentir, manipular, incentivar el odio contra tí. Todo esto es normal.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (24 Dic 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Clint Eastwood y John Wayne siguen apareciendo normal (en primer lugar) en sus peliculas, lo de Charlton será una prueba para ver hasta donde llegan..



Eso mismo pensaba. En unos años tampoco aparecerán las películas.


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Es el jefe del remo en BenHur y de la sonrisa del mad max en planeta de los simios


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Parece un cuadro la foto


----------



## Vengerberg (24 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es una campaña para hacer una _damnatio memoriae _de todo lo que un puto progre de mierda diga que no le gusta. Esta mal que se haga con artistas contemporaneos, pero ir a por la HISTORIA censurando cosas que pasaron hace 300 o 400 años directamenente es para liarse a varear lomo y no parar.
> 
> Un ejemplo: la réplica del barco _Amsterdam_ de la Compañía de las Indias Orientales, que está atracado en los muelles del puerto nuevo de la ciudad del mismo nombre. Resulta que le han cambiado las procerescas banderas historicas holandesas de la epoca por banderas lo más horteras posible que han hecho un hatajo de hartistas como forma de expiar el pecado de que en las factorias de las indias orientales se esclavizaba y maltrataba a los indigenas.... en el siglo XVII .... naturalmente ni palabra de que eran los indigenas de las tribus dominantes los que vendian a los holandeses los esclavos que capturaban en las guerras con otras tribus... eso no mola.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la información sobre el barco, muy interesante.

Lo de los museos actualmente es de película de terror. Tropecientas exposiciones en plan "Las mujeres en la época X", "Mitología griega con perspectiva de género".... para vomitar. Señoras, que hace 20 o 30 años ya estudiábamos y conocíamos a famosas mujeres de la Historia, y no hizo ninguna falta que vinieran los chiringuitos feministas a darnos clases de HISTERIA como hacen ahora. Y a manipular datos y biografías como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## Vengerberg (24 Dic 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> También tuvo errores de juventud, (o a lo mejor tuvo que hacerlo si quería trabajar...)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302947
> 
> ...



No sería el primero que más jovencito era progre de manual, y conforme pasan los años se le cae la venda de los ojos. Aunque siendo actor de Hollywood y tan mediático me inclino más por tu suposición. Sea como sea, fue un GRANDE.


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Esto es brutal un ataque a henston que era el protagonista principal

Efectivamente buscas por el cid (ojo tienes que poner 1961 si no te sale una novela de 2020 ( y no sale entre los primeros Heston,ni entre los del medio ...

Curiosamente las dos primeras son mujeres y el tercero Raf vallone que decian era homo o bi,





reparto el cid 1961 - Buscar con Google


----------



## Vengerberg (24 Dic 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Y el segundo resultado es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué ASCO y qué mala leche me entró cuando salió ese "artículo". Y qué casualidad que no tuvieron huevos de exponer esa "teoría" mientras estaba vivo.

Pero bueno, ya se sabe que en el cine y series actuales, 2 hombres no pueden ser amigos si no se lamen los glandes. Por eso, entre otros motivos, cada vez veo más producciones orientales. Las noruegas, suecas y de por allí también parece que se salvan de momento.


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Es alucinante.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (24 Dic 2022)

Lo primero que me aparece a mi es un articulo del pis diciendo: *Cómo Charlton Heston interpretó a un homosexual sin saberlo en 'Ben-Hur'.
  *
El progrerio son gentuza mucho más maligna y tarada de lo que la mayoría se imagina.


----------



## trellat (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> No es la primera cosa rara que hace google.



asi es





10 años de la gran hazaña de Felix Baumgartner, caida libre desde casi 40 km de altura


Pero si fue una puta mierda. Tenía más marketing que otra cosa. De hecho, tenía tanto Marketing que un par de años más tarde un directivo de Google DE 57 AÑOS SALTÓ 2 KILÓMETROS MÁS ALTO que el panoli este, y poca gente se enteró...




www.burbuja.info





parece como si tuviesen atragantados a los tios machotes, alfotas con valor y huevos


----------



## trellat (24 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo primero que me aparece a mi es un articulo del pis diciendo: *Cómo Charlton Heston interpretó a un homosexual sin saberlo en 'Ben-Hur'.
> *
> El progrerio son gentuza mucho más maligna y tarada de lo que la mayoría se imagina.



* memo*ria histerica nano, ni caso.
Reescriben la historia general y hacen lo mismo con todo lo demas, de eso va esa mierda


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> No es la primera cosa rara que hace google. Esto solo devalúa la credibilidad pública de su motor de búsqueda, que ya viene tocada por el excesivo énfasis en el posicionamiento comercial y la censura.
> 
> Habrá que pasarse a algún motor de búsqueda ruso o chino (si es que los hay)... hasta que los censuren.
> 
> PS: un forero sugiere duck duck go, y parece ser que funciona con Charlton Heston en Ben Hur. Así que, de momento, no hace falta buscar más



Yandex identifica muy bien imágenes. Un familiar mío estaba en un hotel random del Caribe en una fuente secundaria (no estaba en la entrada ni era reclamo turístico) y me dice "sabes dónde estoy?" Puse la imagen en Google y nada ... La puse en yandex y me apareció el hotel.

Desde la guerra de Ucrania ha bajado y no se el motivo, la calidad .

Por otro lado esto de Google es un crimen contra la humanidad, ya que no es una empresa privada sino una empresa de EEUU y sus élites y están borrando la cultura


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En manos de que gentuza estamos
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302615



No lo censuran, lo ponen el penúltimo junto a los muy muy secundarios jajaja Sí, son unos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Dic 2022)

Cualquier película de Charlton Heston que busques lo ponen escondido al final, comprobado con los 10 mandamientos y otras.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Dic 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Qué ASCO y qué mala leche me entró cuando salió ese "artículo". Y qué casualidad que no tuvieron huevos de exponer esa "teoría" mientras estaba vivo.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya se sabe que en el cine y series actuales, 2 hombres no pueden ser amigos si no se lamen los glandes. Por eso, entre otros motivos, cada vez veo más producciones orientales. Las noruegas, suecas y de por allí también parece que se salvan de momento.



Es un maricon de tres al cuarto quien lo ha escrito, ve ojetes a tutiplen.

elpais.com 
*Britney Spears, la artista que me salvó de ser normal*

*Juan Sanguino*

Decía Pere Gimferrer que el cine de Hollywood estaba pensado, en buena medida, para la supervivencia del ama de casa norteamericana y que por extensión acabó siendo un “vehículo para la supervivencia” para el público de la posguerra española. 

Durante el último año se ha hablado mucho de cómo el público ha salvado a Britney Spears, la princesa del pop encerrada en su torre de Las Vegas. Pero antes ella nos había salvado a nosotros. Una y otra vez.

Desde su primera aparición con _...Baby One More Time,_ Britney Spears se presentó ante el mundo como una sublimación de lo femenino. Hermosa, delicada, dulce, inocente, cariñosa, coqueta. Todo lo que una chica podía ser. Era todo lo que una chica debía ser.* Y era todo lo que yo debía reprimir.*

A mí nunca me contaron cuentos. Los míos salieron de la tele. Durante mi adolescencia, los vídeos de Britney Spears me ofrecieron una ilusión vicaria: esta estrella, siempre tan generosa con la felicidad de los demás, me dejaba vivir a través de ella.* Y como ella, yo de niño había querido ir a clases de baile*. *En los noventa se llevaba entre las niñas una cosa llamada gym jazz: nunca llegué a saber lo que era porque me apuntaron a kárate. Así que algunas tardes me encerraba a bailar canciones de Britney en mi habitación. Me daba tanto miedo que me pillaran que rezaba por que mis padres creyesen que me estaba masturbando, algo, sin duda, mucho menos vergonzoso.*

La construcción de mi mundo privado ocurría así, en privado, y cuantos más años pasaba decorándolo más mecanizaba esa dualidad secreta: mi identidad, mi personalidad y mi vida públicas eran una cosa; mi intimidad, otra distinta. Y ambas nunca se mezclaban. Para cuando llegué a la universidad, un edificio en el que todo lo que me gustaba era considerado intelectualmente indigno y risible, yo era capaz de proclamar con total naturalidad cuánto me gustaban los Strokes y lo poco que me interesaban las comedias románticas. Ni siquiera me compré In The Zone, el cuarto disco de Britney, porque no quería sentir la vergüenza que había sentido al comprar los tres anteriores.

Terenci Moix dedicó el primer volumen de sus memorias, _El cine de los sábados_, a “todos aquellos que tenían 20 años el día que murió Marilyn”. Toda mi generación recuerda el día que casi murió Britney y lo que estaba haciendo: reírse de ella. De ella y de Cara Cunningham (entonces Chris Crocker), una fan que había subido un vídeo a YouTube suplicando entre sofocos que la dejásemos en paz. _Leave Britney Alone_ se viralizó (antes de que esa palabra existiera), y la fan acabó saliendo por la tele, grabando una canción llamada Mind The Gutter y protagonizando una peli porno. *Ver el vídeo de Leave Britney Alone me provocaba una vergüenza en absoluto ajena, sino muy íntima: yo podía haber sido esa fan, llevaba a ese maricón dentro, pero había conseguido amordazarlo. La mía era una historia de éxito. La suya, un fracaso. Yo era gay, ella era un maricón. Si mis amigos ponían el vídeo entre copas yo me reía más alto que nadie.*

Ahora todo el mundo quiere ser raro: decía Palomo Spain el mes pasado en ICON que hasta los _skaters_ llevan collares de perlas. Y la alta cultura ha adoptado el discurso de Cara Cunningham. Ahora pienso en mi adolescencia, cuando la gente quería ser normal, pasar desapercibida y no destacar y me parece una civilización distinta. En muchos sentidos lo era. El final feliz del cuento de Britney es que no acabase como el de Marilyn. Britney ha sobrevivido. Cara ha sobrevivido. Y yo también.

_Juan Sanguino es periodista y escritor. Acaba de publicar su tercer libro, __Britney: One More Time__ (Bruguera)_


----------



## piru (24 Dic 2022)

En Wikipedia han hecho una finta para no poner su foto en Los Diez Mandamientos:


----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> En Wikipedia han hecho una finta para no pones su foto en Los Diez Mandamientos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303541



Puto vlog progre


----------



## rama_ka (24 Dic 2022)

Interesante la metedura de pata de google. Los creía más inteligentes, a no ser que lo hagan por alguna razón, para provocar algo... Alguien sabe por qué ahora? Ha pasado algo, ha dicho algo polémico Charlton Heston últimamente??


----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Interesante la metedura de pata de google. Los creía más inteligentes, a no ser que lo hagan por alguna razón, para provocar algo... Alguien sabe por qué ahora? Ha pasado algo, ha dicho algo polémico Charlton Heston últimamente??



Sigue muerto y sin pedir perdón.


----------



## rama_ka (24 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Sigue muerto y sin pedir perdón.



Como el de los pantanos, todo correcto entonces.


----------



## -carrancas (24 Dic 2022)

Up


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> No sería el primero que más jovencito era progre de manual, y conforme pasan los años se le cae la venda de los ojos. Aunque siendo actor de Hollywood y tan mediático me inclino más por tu suposición. Sea como sea, fue un GRANDE.



Coño menudo traidor, otro más de langosto que se volvió facha a medida que subía el precio del pisito


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Dic 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Google a un paso de hacer lo mismo que Stalin



No, Google una docena de pasos por delante de Stalin


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Odiaré toda mi vida al hijo de puta del Michael Moore, el puto gordo progre que hizo Boowling for Columbine.
> Al ver esta puta película me tragué toda la propaganda progre, salí del cine odiando al Charlton Heston y a todos los conservadores americanos. Por suerte más adelante, gracias a internet, pude ver los peliculones de Charlton Heston.
> Esta fué una de mis primeras desconexiones de la moral progre que me infectaba, al darme cuenta como me habían tomado el pelo con esa puta película de columbine.



Cuenta mas un poco esta evolución, puede ser interesante.


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yandex identifica muy bien imágenes. Un familiar mío estaba en un hotel random del Caribe en una fuente secundaria (no estaba en la entrada ni era reclamo turístico) y me dice "sabes dónde estoy?" Puse la imagen en Google y nada ... La puse en yandex y me apareció el hotel.
> 
> Desde la guerra de Ucrania ha bajado y no se el motivo, la calidad .
> 
> Por otro lado esto de Google es un crimen contra la humanidad, ya que no es una empresa privada sino una empresa de EEUU y sus élites y están borrando la cultura



Vivimos tiempos Hestonianos, en los que google sí es una empresa privada (_don't tread on google_) y la Hestonada hillbilly haría mejor dejando la llorera y _pulling themselves up by their bootstraps._


----------



## embalsamado (24 Dic 2022)

A ver, siempre interpretó papeles muy secundarios.

Por ejemplo, su interpretación de Rodrigo Díaz de Vivar en la película "El Cid", era un personaje mejor, prácticamente un extra.




rama_ka dijo:


> Interesante la metedura de pata de google. Los creía más inteligentes, a no ser que lo hagan por alguna razón, para provocar algo... Alguien sabe por qué ahora? Ha pasado algo, ha dicho algo polémico Charlton Heston últimamente??



Sospecho que la estrategia era que Twitter hacía la censura a pecho descubierto, ejerciendo así de distracción para que Google la aplicara de forma más sibilina.
Ahora que no controlan Twitter, ya no se pueden permitir que Google vaya en segunda y tiene que subir marcha.


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

Es de ser muy tontos. Cualquiera que busque al respecto sabe quien es Heston y lo protagonista o no del papel.
Es un efecto streisand de manual y sin sentido.
Es tan burdo que diria que google lo hace adrede para que se hable de ello mas que para esconder a Heston.


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Dic 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Clint Eastwood y John Wayne siguen apareciendo normal (en primer lugar) en sus peliculas, lo de Charlton será una prueba para ver hasta donde llegan..



Cancelar a Heston es liberals vs neocons. Cancelar a esos dos abarcaría demasiado, desde follacamellos borrachos a langostos gritando a las nubes (gran torino, Sully, Amerifat sniper etc)


----------



## Joaquim (24 Dic 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hora de cancelar Google



Que vayan haciendo el gilipollas, que ChatGPT les va a romper el culito.

Gloria y Honor a Charlton Heston, inolvidable en su interpretación del Cid Campeador.


----------



## rama_ka (24 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Cuenta mas un poco esta evolución, puede ser interesante.



Al final se hizo cristiano jamonsexual y se lo contó a su madre con una canción.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Dic 2022)

Mecagüento dijo:


> Ostia, he buscado el Cid y tampoco sale



Si, lo he comprobado, y lo he denunciado.


----------



## thefuckingfury (24 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Hoy es un buen día para empezar a usar bing, que hace las búsquedas de forma correcta. Quien me iba decir que Microsoft acabaría siendo sinónimo de no censura (no me atrevo a poner libertad, nunca se sabe)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303136



Si al menos mejorasen la relevancia de los primeros resultados... Pero es para pensárselo.


----------



## deadbysunrise (24 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Es de ser muy tontos. Cualquiera que busque al respecto sabe quien es Heston y lo protagonista o no del papel.
> Es un efecto streisand de manual y sin sentido.
> Es tan burdo que diria que google lo hace adrede para que se hable de ello mas que para esconder a Heston.



Tú lo conoces pero un tío de 18 tacos no tiene npi de quién es.
Se lo quieren cargar todo, ya empezaron haciendo remakes cutres de peliculazas para intentar hacer olvidar ese legado de una época de oro que muchos vivimos en muchos aspectos y que le da 20k patadas a todo lo que se hace ahora. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Felson (24 Dic 2022)

A mí, me parece bien. No puede ser que alguien que tenga un arma tenga cabida en Google, como Biden, Putin, el de Corea del Norte (siento no escribir su nombre, pero me es más complicado), el de la India, Pakistán y los que tengan bombas atómicas, además de los que tengan tantas bombas convencionales como las atómicas para arrasarlo todo. En definitiva, desde mi humilde y miserable punto de vista de ser solo un ser humano sobre la Tierra... Las cosas, en este mundo, pasan por personas que cagan, mean o tienen un complejo que nunca contaron a nadie. Gentes que valen poco, por lo que valen.

Gentes que valen poco, a pesar de dónde los hayan puesto la naturaleza, gentes que valen poco, por su forma de ser, de actuar, de sentir... Gentes que valen muy poco como gentes, aunque los que valen menos que ellos, los que los que los consideran que valen solo por eso, los miren en televisiones o pantallas de cualquier tipo.

Como esto que miras, quizá... Una pantalla más... una escena más de una actuación. Quién sabe. (y el vídeo lo pongo por los que se pusieron del lado de las sirenas, pero que no pudieron ocluir las buenas melodías que nos salvarían de los cantos de las "sirenas"). En fin, como decía mi abuelo... "yo me entiendo" -y nadie lo entendía-. Pues eso... yo me entiendo, como decía mi abuelo... Aunque no tenga razón, tengo más que los demás... (y era así). En cualquier caso... sigo esperando la llamada de las sirenas.


----------



## wanamaker (24 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Tú lo conoces pero un tío de 18 tacos no tiene npi de quién es.
> Se lo quieren cargar todo, ya empezaron haciendo remakes cutres de peliculazas para intentar hacer olvidar ese legado de una época de oro que muchos vivimos en muchos aspectos y que le da 20k patadas a todo lo que se hace ahora.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Un tio de 18 tacos al que le interese el cine clasico, sabe perfectamente quien es.
Puede no conocer a cualquier otro del reparto, pero sabe quien es Charlton Heston.
Es una medida absurdisima. Tanto que puede que busque algo distinto a lo que podemos pensar.


----------



## Sardónica (25 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Vedla antes de que la supriman, algo que harán a no mucho tardar:
> 
> Excelente Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance" sobre el "CANIBALISMO INSTITUCIONALIZADO"
> 
> ...




¿A qué cuento viene esto ahora en un canal totalmente mainstream ?

*Overtoneando.

*


----------



## deadbysunrise (25 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Un tio de 18 tacos al que le interese el cine clasico, sabe perfectamente quien es.
> Puede no conocer a cualquier otro del reparto, pero sabe quien es Charlton Heston.
> Es una medida absurdisima. Tanto que puede que busque algo distinto a lo que podemos pensar.



¿Y a que chaval de 18 años le interesa el cine clásico?
Si los sacas del call of duty, del reggeton de mierda y los streamers para niños rata y no les interesa nada más.
Como me alegro de haber nacido en los 80. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lokeno100 (25 Dic 2022)

El poder es global, quien no vea que hay unos poderes mundiales está ciego.

saludos.


----------



## Sardónica (25 Dic 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> ¿Y a que chaval de 18 años le interesa el cine clásico?
> Si los sacas del call of duty, del reggeton de mierda y los streamers para niños rata y no les interesa nada más.
> Como me alegro de haber nacido en los 80.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Mi hijo mayor a los 12 años se partía el culo con las.películas de Woody Allen. El pequeño se entristecía muchídimo al pensar que los actores de Nosferatu de Mornau o cualquier película muda ya estaban todos muertos.

Los padres han dejado a sus hijos en manos del Estado. La culpa no es de los críos. Hay que mostrarles el camino y que luego lo sigan solos.


----------



## lokeno100 (25 Dic 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Mi hijo mayor a los 12 años se partía el culo con las.películas de Woody Allen. El pequeño se entristecía muchídimo al pensar que los actores de Nosferatu de Mornau o cualquier película muda ya estaban todos muertos.
> 
> Los padres han dejado a sus hijos en manos del Estado. La culpa no es de los críos. Hay que mostrarles el camino y que luego lo sigan solos.




Noble sardónica, el que no opine igual que el oficialismo ya sabes cuenta cerrada de lo que sea, o dejas de existir en Internet.

Mira lo que te pasó con Twitter, te echaron de allí pero nosotros te hemos recogido y te queremos todos.

saludos.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Se pueden traducir las páginas?



Me pondre con ello, yo tampoco puedo y con el twitter tampoco me deja traducir la pagina, pero me acuerdo de ver videos en youtube y habia uno que si que lo podia hacer con el twitter era un traductor añadido al navegador que utilizaba, tambien lo tengo pero este no puede se queda parado, me tengo que meter a fondo en estas cuestiones de traduccion en linea.

Mira este lo consigue hacer en twitter puede ser mi navegador que no me deja, si te metes en sus videos veras que lo hace,



https://www.youtube.com/@MrSantos/streams


----------



## tracrium (25 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que vayan haciendo el gilipollas, que ChatGPT les va a romper el culito.



Negativo. OPENAI va del mismo palo progre. Tienen a decenas de manginas y ofendiditos censurado todo lo que no suene a woke. Tanto que al final queda en un bucle infinito repitiendo mantras. Como si discutieras con Elisa Beni.
Da mucho asco.


----------



## Decipher (25 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Negativo. OPENAI va del mismo palo progre. Tienen a decenas de manginas y ofendiditos censurado todo lo que no suene a woke. Tanto que al final queda en un bucle infinito repitiendo mantras. Como si discutieras con Elisa Beni.
> Da mucho asco.



El infierno era esto. Discutir con Elisa Beni. Una y otra vez.


----------



## -carrancas (25 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Gotthard (25 Dic 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información sobre el barco, muy interesante.
> 
> Lo de los museos actualmente es de película de terror. Tropecientas exposiciones en plan "Las mujeres en la época X", "Mitología griega con perspectiva de género".... para vomitar. Señoras, que hace 20 o 30 años ya estudiábamos y conocíamos a famosas mujeres de la Historia, y no hizo ninguna falta que vinieran los chiringuitos feministas a darnos clases de HISTERIA como hacen ahora. Y a manipular datos y biografías como si no hubiera un mañana.



Esa es otra, joder, que mujeres haciendo historia hay a puñaos. No entiendo porque hostias tienen que buscar personajes historicos de 4ª fila y ponerlas como putas diosas incomprendidas, cuando si están en esa relevancia es porque lo que hicieron tampoco es que fuera pa tirar cohetes.

El peñazo que han dado con Sofonisba Anguisola ha sido como para pillarle ojeriza a la pobre mujer, que fue una talentosa artista italiana que llegó a España como dama de compañía y protegida de Isabel de Valois, y tuvo la suerte de que Felipe II siempre daba oportunidades a los artistas para mostrar su talento, y ella no fue una excepción y produjo una docena larga de cuadros en la corte del Rey de España.

Su obra es de una calidad aceptable, pero palidece con los grandes pintores de la corte española de esa epoca. Y tuvo el enchufe de Isabel de Valois que le aseguró que Felipe II no prescindiera de sus servicios, como le paso, por ejemplo, a El Greco.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A los rojos les aterroriza que los ciudadanos tenga armas,porque entonces no pueden pasarse de frenada o se te plantan unos cuantos en el ayuntamiento a pedirte explicaciones con un fusil en las manos.



¿Te imaginas a todo el pueblo ruso armado cuando los bolcheviques se hicieron con el poder en Rusia y comenzaron a masacrar a todo el mundo?. No hubieran podido hacerlo, la gente hubiera muerto matando. Los pequeños batallones de soldados con los que aniquilaban cualquier atisbo de rebelión se hubieran encontrado respuesta armada, y no eran tantos como para enfrentar a todo un pais.


----------



## deadbysunrise (25 Dic 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Mi hijo mayor a los 12 años se partía el culo con las.películas de Woody Allen. El pequeño se entristecía muchídimo al pensar que los actores de Nosferatu de Mornau o cualquier película muda ya estaban todos muertos.
> 
> Los padres han dejado a sus hijos en manos del Estado. La culpa no es de los críos. Hay que mostrarles el camino y que luego lo sigan solos.



Está claro que si los padres educan bien a sus hijos no sería un problema,lo malo es que la mayoría de ellos deja su educación a lo que les cuentan en el cole y ya sabemos lo que les gusta adoctrinar a los progres.
En mis tiempos al colegio se iba a estudiar y los profesores normalmente tenían unos valores y no te intentaban lavar el cerebro e inculcar gilipolleces.
Absolutamente todo se está yendo a la mierda, estamos involucionando como sociedad en casi todos los aspectos. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (25 Dic 2022)

Buscadores alternativos:









Startpage - Private Search Engine. No Tracking. No Search History.


Search and browse the internet without being tracked or targeted. Startpage is the world's most private search engine. Use Startpage to protect your personal data.




www.startpage.com




Brave Search








Qwant


Qwant es un motor de búsqueda que respeta tu privacidad y te garantiza neutralidad e imparcialidad.




www.qwant.com




Swisscows


https://searx.me/about










Startpage - Private Search Engine. No Tracking. No Search History.


Search and browse the internet without being tracked or targeted. Startpage is the world's most private search engine. Use Startpage to protect your personal data.




ixquick.com












Yandex


Yandex is a technology company that builds intelligent products and services powered by machine learning. Our goal is to help consumers and businesses better navigate the online and offline world. Since 1997, we have delivered world-class, locally relevant search and information services...




company.yandex.com


----------



## qbit (25 Dic 2022)

Se veía venir, siendo los dueños de Google desde el principio judíos.

Cuando consiguen casi el monopolio es cuando sacan su auténtico careto, sabiendo que la inercia sociológica (la costumbre de la gente de usarles) impedirá que pierdan cuota de mercado deprisa.


----------



## qbit (25 Dic 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Supongo que en estos tiempos que corren, no perdonan a nadie que haya sido republicano. En el caso de Charlton Heston, fue durante años demócrata e incluso activista en temas raciales. Sin embargo, según pasaba el tiempo se dio cuenta de como era realmente todo el tema progresista/liberal. Al final se cambio de bando y se hizo republicano. Tuvo bastantes problemas por esto, sobre todo en su entorno. Por ejemplo, era amigo íntimo de Paul Newman (progre hasta la médula) y cuando se hizo republicano Paul Newman le dejó de hablar para siempre. Veo que en el 2022 siguen sin perdonar estas cosas...



Paul Newman es de la tribu.


----------



## qbit (25 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En manos de que gentuza estamos
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302615



Ese twit es de abril 2022, así que han tenido tiempo de solucionarlo si hubieran querido.


----------



## NPI (25 Dic 2022)

*The Good Censor
marzo 2018 (85 p.)*​


----------



## qbit (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## santi (29 Dic 2022)

El problema de esta censura es que es obra de los parámetros de la inteligencia artificial y lo hace automáticamente.

No tiene que ver con el circo de la izquierda o de la derecha, tiene que ver con el poder.

Es un discurso que tiene que imponerse para conseguir los objetivos introducidos en la IA

por ejemplo, poder reducir la población mundial (los homosexuales no pueden procrear)

El tipo de hombre que representa ese actor (y son un reflejo sus memes) ha de ser destruido y la IA lo hace premeditadamente, de forma limpia y sistemática.

Sabe que tú y yo nos vamos a dar cuenta de la tergiversación ,pero tú y yo somos pocos y la IA calcula que no supondrá ningún problema serio.


----------



## superloki (30 Dic 2022)

¿Quién dijo que nadie se acuerda de Charlton Heston? Hoy en Mega a partir de las 15:30 ponen dos películas seguidas suyas. "_El último hombre vivo_" (_The Omega Man_) y "_Cuando el destino nos alcance_" (_Soylent Green_). Me parece que esta tarde voy a ser poco productivo en el ordenador, y eso que tendría que acabar una cosa antes de mañana... bueno, Heston y Edward G. Robinson lo merecen...


----------



## Santirey (30 Dic 2022)

Hilo gilipoyas del mes. No veo la censura por ningún lado. Encuentro todo lo que busco.
Lo único reseñable es que en las imagenes del reparto de Ben Hur no aparezca su retrato en primera posición, pero eso más que achacarlo a una censura de google puede ser error o malintención del responsable, bot o becario, de turno


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Hilo gilipoyas del mes. No veo la censura por ningún lado. Encuentro todo lo que busco.
> Lo único reseñable es que en las imagenes del reparto de Ben Hur no aparezca su retrato en primera posición, pero eso más que achacarlo a una censura de google



Busca un cerebro.


----------



## Don Pelayo (30 Dic 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Hilo gilipoyas del mes. No veo la censura por ningún lado. Encuentro todo lo que busco.
> Lo único reseñable es que en las imagenes del reparto de Ben Hur no aparezca su retrato en primera posición, pero eso más que achacarlo a una censura de google puede ser error o malintención del responsable, bot o becario, de turno



Claro hombre, y que pase en todas las películas en las que era protagonista indiscutible, es también un error.


----------



## -carrancas (30 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## superloki (30 Dic 2022)

Coño, estoy viendo "_El último hombre vivo_" y no me acordaba que los negros se vuelven albinos con el virus. Aparte, Charlton Heston le da tralla a la negra, la cual cae bajo sus encantos de macho man rifle en mano (corto-circuito progre). Los encapuchados zombies con el virus claramente son covidiotas progres, y Heston se los carga como cucarachas. No me extraña que le quieran borrar de las búsquedas de Google. En la de "Soylent Green" hace más de lo mismo y deja en evidencia al PPSOE... quiero decir, a los socialistas ricachones que tocan los cojones al pueblo. Charlton Heston se meará en vuestra tumba, progres... incluso después de muerto...


----------



## Felson (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## GITANOMOR0 (30 Dic 2022)

Charlton Heston haciendo cosas de nazi supremacista:


----------



## superloki (30 Dic 2022)

Bueno, acabo de ver "Soylent Green" y creo que ha sido la vez que más la he disfrutado. La última vez que la vi fue hace un montón de años, y es un peliculón de cojones. Charlton Heston está sublime, al igual que Edward G. Robinson y el resto del reparto. Como curiosidad, lo de tener a las mujeres-prostitutas como una parte más del mobiliario no creo que siente muy bien a las feminazis...


----------



## Yakuza (30 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Alucinante, lo acabo de comprobar en google, he puesto Charlton Heston Ben Hur y no aparece:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302668



si aparece pero en la cuarta fila, por lo que hay que hacer “ver más” dos veces, que para la mayoría es como si no existiera.


----------

